# Pellegatti:"Milan, prenderei Sanches a gennaio".



## admin (28 Novembre 2022)

Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Mi è venuta una pazza idea ma è venuta a me non ai dirigenti del Milan. Perché non approfittare di una situazione che non dovrebbe fare contento il giocatore, perché non chiedere Renato Sanches al Psg in prestito? E’ il giocatore ideale, perfetto come numero dieci del Milan secondo le idee tattiche e la filosofia di Stefano Pioli. Io ho fatto un grande tifo per lui, che permetterebbe una crescita più graduale di De Ketelaere, senza pressione. Fatemi fare una riflessione a voce alta… Renato Sanches che acquisto sarebbe?”.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Mi è venuta una pazza idea ma è venuta a me non ai dirigenti del Milan. Perché non approfittare di una situazione che non dovrebbe fare contento il giocatore, perché non chiedere Renato Sanches al Psg in prestito? E’ il giocatore ideale, perfetto come numero dieci del Milan secondo le idee tattiche e la filosofia di Stefano Pioli. Io ho fatto un grande tifo per lui, che permetterebbe una crescita più graduale di De Ketelaere, senza pressione. Fatemi fare una riflessione a voce alta… *Renato Sanches che acquisto sarebbe?”.*



Ha già scelto con il “cuore” perciò non verrà mai da noi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha già scelto con il “cuore” perciò non verrà mai da noi.


Dovremmo anche ringraziarlo
come ringrazio che il buon pellegatti
non conti nulla nel Milan..
a parte le domande nelle interviste
e i suoi soprannomi.

Grazie


----------



## kipstar (28 Novembre 2022)

ma come sta andando a parigi ? è la seconda o la terza riserva ?


----------



## bmb (28 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Mi è venuta una pazza idea ma è venuta a me non ai dirigenti del Milan. Perché non approfittare di una situazione che non dovrebbe fare contento il giocatore, perché non chiedere Renato Sanches al Psg in prestito? E’ il giocatore ideale, perfetto come numero dieci del Milan secondo le idee tattiche e la filosofia di Stefano Pioli. Io ho fatto un grande tifo per lui, che permetterebbe una crescita più graduale di De Ketelaere, senza pressione. Fatemi fare una riflessione a voce alta… Renato Sanches che acquisto sarebbe?”.


Mai visto uno vivere di calcio da sempre e di capirci praticamente nulla.


----------



## bobbylukr (28 Novembre 2022)

Mi pare si sia rotto due volte in questi 3 mesi, per quanto sia forte eviterei...


----------



## Andris (28 Novembre 2022)

dignità non pervenuta...ha fatto perdere obiettivi di mercato per le sue pantomime


----------



## TheKombo (28 Novembre 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma come sta andando a parigi ? è la seconda o la terza riserva ?


Panchina-Infermeria-Panchina.......na me.da insomma


----------



## Djici (28 Novembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mai visto uno vivere di calcio da sempre e di capirci praticamente nulla.


Magari fosse come dici tu. Ma c'è ne sono parecchi oltre a Pellegatti. E più di uno nel mondo Milan 
Poi ci sono pure quelli che non si vedono in TV ma che scrivono articoli (e già chiamarli "articoli" e un vero favore che gli sto facendo).

Mi e comunque simpatico Pellegatti


----------



## davoreb (28 Novembre 2022)

E sempre rotto


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Mi è venuta una pazza idea ma è venuta a me non ai dirigenti del Milan. Perché non approfittare di una situazione che non dovrebbe fare contento il giocatore, perché non chiedere Renato Sanches al Psg in prestito? E’ il giocatore ideale, perfetto come numero dieci del Milan secondo le idee tattiche e la filosofia di Stefano Pioli. Io ho fatto un grande tifo per lui, che permetterebbe una crescita più graduale di De Ketelaere, senza pressione. Fatemi fare una riflessione a voce alta… Renato Sanches che acquisto sarebbe?”.



Aveva tutte le caratteristiche per giocare da noi, sia come 8 sia come 10. Ma ha fatto la sua scelta economica ed è senza ritorno. Ora è fuori budget per noi.


----------

